# Welcome BobM and BROWNDOG as new Mods



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I want to thank BobM and BROWNDOG for stepping up so quickly to be the new moderators of the forum.

FYI

Thanks guys


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Thank You both for stepping up and taking the moderator jobs... :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

How in the heck did we get stuck with Bobm? I voted 19 times for anybody else! It was rigged, rigged I tell you........Darn it anyway.

Good luck guys. :beer: And thanks to both for taking it on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I can't believe our good fortune. I appreciate you guys stepping up. I would have liked to but I am not in the same league.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> How in the heck did we get stuck with Bobm? I voted 19 times for anybody else! It was rigged, rigged I tell you........Darn it anyway.
> 
> Good luck guys. :beer: And thanks to both for taking it on.


He he  19 times for anybody else.....


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Hey Guys Congrat, Does this mean will have more Ducks to shoot? :strapped:


----------

